# Store won't open



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

sony laptop va10 Win 8 64 bit
Store will not open after much trying. Can't seem to access Updates either
My objective is to convert to Win 8,1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To access the Windows Store and many Windows Updates, you must be logged in with a Microsoft User Account (eg) Live or Hotmail Email address. 
If you are logged in with a Microsoft Account and still having problems, try manually downloading it How to download and install the latest Windows 8.1 Update for free (updated) | ExtremeTech


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Let me restate my problem a bit more helpfully.
I am using M/softs "Update to Win 8.1 from Win 8. I sign on with ...Live.com. I fall at the !st hurdle. meaning where it says "Get the free
update". and go to start screen and click Store There is no Store in the start screen but I find its icon another way, But what ever I do Store will not open.
Other funnies: msconfig can't be found by Win. also system restore won't open and New UI App troubleshooter won't open. I am set to Auto updates and have received the updates. My goal is to finally install free Win 10 on this laptop but I have to get past Win 8 first. Just as a matter of interest, I installed Win 10 from Win 7 on my own Pc - piece of proverbial cake.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have Windows 8 you can update to Windows 10 without installing 8.1 first. 
Go to Search and type *CMD*, right click the CMD results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt _type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.

At the end of that, if it says it couldn't fix all files, then download and run SFCFix.exe. After that is done, run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Tnx Spunk. I will try it


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

No results to speak of when I right click CMD results and thus no Run as administrator.
Missing msconfig seems fishy to me - what say you spunky monkey


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Search Box, type *CMD.* Above that, is the search results, Right Click *CMD* in the Search Results.
Another way to get to the Command Prompt is by going to *All Apps/Windows System *and Right click Command Prompt icon there,

Try Enabling the Hidden Built in Administrator account. Log out as you, and log in as the Built in Administrator. See if everything works now. If so, your User Profile has become corrupted. How to Fix A Corrupt User Profile in Windows 10 Create a new User Account and copy your personal files to it and use that account


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Firstly spunk .funk many thanks for your assistance.
Sadly, nothing works for me in my quest to update Win 8 to Win 8.1 and on to Win 10.
The Recovery tools not working was the last straw for me in trying to fix a major problem with my Win 8 installation. I am now looking at Reformatting the Hard disc (wipe clean). I have no installation discs for Win 8 but I do have Win 7 Home Premium DVD. It seems it may be cost effective to load Win 7 and thus to Win 10. I would appreciate comment on my approach.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Again, You do not have to update to Windows 8.1 to Update to Install Windows 10. If you have a valid Windows Product key sticker on your computer, you can download the free Windows 10 Upgrade: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sof...ba10df26f9e95ab8343)(259740)(2542549)(d_wp)()
You can use the* Download tool *to download the ISO image and create a USB or DVD bootable disk to install Windows 10 from.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Two windows desktops here both have their Win key stickers attached but I do not see one on this laptop we are discussing. Not on the outside anyway. Maybe I must look inside somewhere. The laptop was bought from a retail source loaded with Win 8.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok spunk funk. As a matter off interest, the recovery data for this computer is contained on a partition on the hard disc. One has to make up a set of recovery discs. This Sony laptop came with win 8 installed by the retailer. I cannot see an actual Win product key sticker on it. Because Win 8 on this laptop shows major faults, I would think they need to be remedied before attempting an upgrade.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If this laptop has the UEFI Bios as most newer computers do, The product key is embedded in the Bios. Whatever Windows OS you install, it will use that product key. 
Backup your personal files to a USB HDD and restore the computer to factory defaults using the recovery partition. 
https://www.docs.sony.com/Release/VGNT300series_Recoveryguide.pdf
https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answe...7609/c/65,66/kw/system recovery using f10 key


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

ok will do


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Spunk Funk. I am not religious but I find myself praying that you will not give up on my problem. At the moment you are my link to digital sanity:dance:
In my next post I will update you on the results, or lack of, following the links you provided in your last post. Please standby ( I used to be a Ham operator.)
Can't you tell


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

10-4 good buddy, keep the rubber side down, and carry on. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

I meant Ham - notCB


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

1/ Restore "C" to original factory settings. (A complete hard disc drive Recovery.) To eliminate the Recovery Partition, start up with the VA10 Recovery media kit on 3 DVD+1 discs inserted.
2/ Creating Recovery media kit. Control Panel and click Performance and Maintenance. P and M not found even switched to category view as recommended. 
3/ I could not access the VA10 Recovery wizard from the media kit as I couldn't create same
More next post


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Tried the assist button. Brings up VA10 Care/Rescue Mode
It has: 1/ Recover and maintain your system (F10). You can recover your computer if the system becomes unstable. After asking for language an keyboard type, it goes on to "use a device ,usb drive, network connection" and that's it
2/ Start from media (usb device, optical disc. Click on it and you get EFI usb device , then goes update system .0 to 100% steps. Then configures Windows features 100% complete, Don't turn off your computer-this command stays unchanging forever. The Bios setup was useful but 
nothing amiss.
Tried Refresh. -"Windows could not access C:/ Windows\system 32\Recovery drive. exe -network error". Then in Action Centre - no results
No break throughs that I could see


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Just now, after checking things, I turned on the laptop and got
" Windows couldn't load correctly"
"Preparing automatic repair"
"Diagnosing your pc."
Then, System Restore can try to restore your pc to an earlier point in time,
when it wprked correctly. This repair will not change personal data but might remove some Apps that were installed recently.You cannot undo this process.
I clicked Restore and I have a screen showing only VA10.It has stayed that way unchanging I turned the pc off and on again and after a long wait, windows started. The I got VA10 Control centre ( vim module has stopped working. Windows is collecting more information about the problem . This may take several minutes Next I got "Do you want to send more information about this problem? "( to help Microsoft create a solution). Then-files that describe the problem - C:Users\Merle\AppData\local\Temp\WER89F8.tmp.hdmp
I get a separate popup Headed' VA10 Update' which has been around on the desktop for some time. It Say " Your VA10 must restart for the installation to complete. I clicked Restart now and screen shows VA10 and then Windows starts. 
I am trying to give you all the info I can Spunk Funk - sorry if it is overload.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

There is something inherently wrong with this Win 8 installation. Time for some drastic solutions. What do you think of these?
1/ If I can completely wipe HDD, I could load my OEM Win 7 and then to free Win 10
2/ Buy copy of Win 10 and load onto completely wiped HDD or a new HDD.
3/ Fit new HDD and load OEM Win 7 and then free Win 10
4/ Buy a new laptop Ioaded with Win 10. Heaven forbid!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the Sony Care and Rescue did not restore the computer to Factory Defaults, and you did not create a Recovery Disc when you got your computer as per the instructions, then you can get a Sony Recovery Disc Here: https://sony.encompass.com/staticpages/Sony_RDVD
As for your other options, you cannot load an OEM disc unless it is specifically for this computer. OEM discs have drivers specific to that computers hardware in them. If this OEM disc is for this computer, load it and in Drive Options, delete all partitions and let Windows make the partitions and format them during the Windows Install. Then you can do the free Upgrade to Windows 10. 
Better yet, download the Windows 10 ISO image, and burn it using the Microsoft Tool to USB or DVD. You may need to update from Windows 7 first 
You certainly can Buy a copy of Windows 10 and wipe the drive and load it, you would use it's product key. 
You can buy a new HDD but this is totally unnecessary unless your old HDD is not functioning properly. 
To find out, Download the ISO image file of* Seatools*, burn it to CD using *IMGBurn* or to USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and run the Short and Long Diagnostic tests on the HDD, if it passes all tests, then you do not need a new HDD. If it fails either test, the HDD needs to be replaced. 
If you just can't deal with all of this, and you are independently wealthy, you certainly can buy a new laptop with Windows 10 on it.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Latest: Removed the HDD which was straight forward. To my dismay it is an SSD drive which are not cheap.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> You can buy a new HDD but this is totally unnecessary unless your old HDD is not functioning properly


.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Tnx for confirming OEM strategy won't work. I am replacing HDD. I will concentrate on getting a Sony Recovery Disc like you mention. Keep up the good work !


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run a diagnostic test on the SSD to see if it is still good: SSDLife download page - freeware, professional and portable version downloads. The manufacturer of the SSD may have their own diagnostic test to download. Attach the SSD to a working computer via a USB Adapter or put it into a *USB Dock* or* Enclosure* to run the diagnostic.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Error. The Sony drive is not an SSD even though the part No. indicates it is


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Download the ISO image file of* Seatools*, burn it to CD using *IMGBurn* or to USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and run the Short and Long Diagnostic tests on the HDD, if it passes all tests, then you do not need a new HDD. If it fails either test, the HDD needs to be replaced.


 Ok Run HDD diagnostics on it, If it tests fine, you don't need to replace it unless you are getting a bigger drive.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Net work error-Windows cannot access "Seatools For Windows setup.exe". Trying to order Sony Recovery Disc from Encompass but the dont recognize laptop model No. probably because the laptop was marketed in the Asia- Pacific area. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are clicking on* Seatools* link in my signature, it still works it should download an ISO image, or you can go to the Seagate/Seatools for DOS download site. 
Or you can click on *SeaFlash* in my signature


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Roger dodger. Seatools installed on my own desktop ok but Sony VA10 says "Network error, cannot access " Seatools for Windows setup exe' when trying to install. Still awaiting to hear from Encompass


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not have to install Seatools for Windows, download the ISO image for *Seatools for DOS* and follow the instructions in the quote


> Download the ISO image file of* Seatools*, burn it to CD using *IMGBurn* or to USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and run the Short and Long Diagnostic tests on the HDD, if it passes all tests, then you do not need a new HDD. If it fails either test, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

The free Win 10 finishes 31 July (3 days after I turn 81). I am on the verge of canning my attempt to beat the dead line. Thinking I may completely wipe all from the HDD. Then I will check the drive for any bad sectors etc. and if healthy I will beg, borrow or buy an Win OS disk which still has Microsoft support. Will need to ensure mobo, mem, graphics etc are compatible


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can download Windows 1SO and create a Bootable USB Flash drive before the deadline. When you're ready, you can do a clean install.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

I have SeatoolsDOS223ALL on the hard drive, When I try to access it I get "you don't have permission to MOUNT the file" Working my nuts off back here but can't make progress. Seriously looking at DBAN.:banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is an ISO image file, you do _NOT_ Open this file. 
This file is ready to be burned to a CD Or USB Flash as outlined in Post #*21, 27, 31 *and *33*


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Ooh Ooh. Just heard from Encompass. They cannot supply that disc!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

buy your own, or ask your IT dept.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

That is not an option. Do I detect a little terseness there? Can't blame you Spunk Funk. Amazed you have hung around for so long. Not long to go now.
btw Seatools on your sig. seems no go. Comes up with tinyurl which I don't do. I will do a usb drive off Seaflash


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Just heard from Encompass. They cannot supply that disc!


I'm not terse, but you didn't mention anything about this being a work computer, if that is what you mean by the quote above. Do you have an IT dept to handle these things? 
I'm sorry you don't do TinyURL's it is used because TSF only allows a certain amount of characters in our signatures. Fewer characters in the URL mean more URL Shortcuts can be created in the signature.
We are all unpaid volunteers here, and I am only here to help, I would never post anything malicious, especially in my signature! If you don't trust me, Google it and download it from Seagate's web site. The signature just saves you a few steps of finding it on your own. 
But you shouldn't have to do any of this if this is a work computer and you work with a company with an IT dept.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

No not work pc etc I am just an old retired tech with short term memory loss trying to get my wifes lap top on Win !0 
At present it has a Win 8 DOG loaded. I am au fait with Seagates web site and have been using it. I am convinced I will get nowhere with this laptop but will give it another go.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then what is_ Encompass_? And why do you need to get a disc from them?? Why can't you buy your own?


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

In post 21 you told me I could buy a disc from Sony.Encompass (in USA). They can't supply and neither can Sony NZ.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you get your computer Sony suggests you burn your own recovery CD.
If you didn't do that and if you plead with them, they will send you a recovery disc for a nominal fee. But if it is for an older version of Windows that is not supported, you are out of luck. 
You can also buy a Sony recovery Disc or a Retail Version of Windows from Ebay, Amazon or Craigslist.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

My feeling is that as this VA10 laptop was marketed in the Asia-Pacific region
a Recovery disc is not available either in NZ or the US. This has been confirmed by the company that produces the discs for Sony. 
Road Block Recap
(1) The recovery tools are not working, This is a shame as its a favourite method of mine to fix a problem.
(2) The system doesn't allow me to make a set of recovery discs either.
(3) Laugh if you will but I have ended up with 3 DVDs all having Seatools disc image DOS 223 ALL burnt to them. I have been unable to boot off any of this media, changing the Bios boot order or not. As a check I will try and post 
the bios screen print. My likely next step is to give the HDD the big wipe, check the health of the HDD and go from there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How did you burn the Seatools Image file to DVD? 
First off, the Seatools image is small and can fit on a CD-R
Second, you can not just burn the image file as a Data disc, you must use an _Image burner_ software program, Like *IMGBurn* in my signature, or Nero or Roxio. In the Last two programs, You would go to the Toolbar to _Recorder _in Nero or_ Disc_ in Roxio and choose *Burn Image file*. 
As for the Viao Recovery disc, you may find one at Ebay, or Amazon, you can buy a Windows Retail disc there as well. 
If you need to reinstall, then copy your personal User Files to an external HDD first.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

I used dvd because I didn't have any CD's. Ok. Seatools for Dos provides the burn operation and I am happy that I have burnt the image file to diisc, I will look in Ebay and Amazon but I am not very optimistic of a result. I am a little tired of going down that route,


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazon nothing, Ebay have va10 discs but not my model. Left a special request with them tho'


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can get a Retail version of Windows from Ebay or Amazon and do a Clean Install, after backing up your personal files first.


----------



## maggasi (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazon zilch. Ebay : Restore Disc Customer Service Request 19441
"Unfortunately we do not have the restore set you are looking for. Recommend contacting your pc manufacturer----------"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> You can get a Retail version of Windows from Ebay or Amazon and do a Clean Install





> Amazon zilch. Ebay


 windows 8.1 | eBay
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=windows+8.1
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...eld-keywords=windows+10&rh=i:aps,k:windows+10
windows 10 | eBay


----------

